# Bundy Update



## PillarofBalance

Guys - just letting you all in on something... Brother Bundy, our very own moderator was recently married in NYC to his long time boyfriend Kevin. 

I know this may come as a surprise to you that he is gay, but he is the same Bundy we all know and trust.

He's off on his honeymoon for a while and we will surely miss him here.  I'm looking forward to his return. 

PoB

P.S - I see any hate speech and you're done here... No exceptions.


----------



## getgains

so is he the top or the bottom?


----------



## PillarofBalance

getgains said:


> so is he the top or the bottom?



You know Bundy always comes out on top.


----------



## AndroSport

PillarofBalance said:


> You know Bundy always comes out on top.



I think the BB is for Bundy Bottom... similar to Power Bottom but just Bundy style


----------



## getgains

thats what i figured but i thought id get some sound advice from sombody else in the "lifestlye"^^^^lol


----------



## LeanHerm

Him and tildo to be exact


----------



## g0re

getgains said:


> so is he the top or the bottom?



Bundy is bottom.  Always the taker.  Never wants to give me anything.... Bastard.


----------



## Popeye

PillarofBalance said:


> You know Bundy always comes out on *top*.



I think he's ready to switch it up though POB.....He's been complaining a lot recently about all the shit he's been packing.


----------



## NbleSavage

Think they now qualify for the discount double-check on their joint policy?


----------



## Yaya

I am so proud of them both and i just sent them water balloons filled with ky and an edible arrangement


----------



## Tilltheend

BigHerm said:


> Him and tildo to be exact



Yes its true. We did not want to be open about our relationship on board. We didn't know how akward it would be for you guys, if at all. Now that we know your all accepting of us, we would like to be known as a couple. And by the way POB my name is not Kevin.


----------



## Tilltheend

PillarofBalance said:


> You know Bundy always comes out on top.



Your wrong again POB, BB prefers to just lay there.


----------



## getgains

just dont get knocked up to soon till  your body will turn to shit


----------



## SFGiants

I'm not buying this 1 bit lol!


----------



## jennerrator

LMAO, can't wait til he sees this when he gets back!


----------



## Gettin'Big

Some people like Wang.... I prefer the twang!! Don't forget the lube.


----------



## losieloos

Wow this is really surprising.


----------



## losieloos

whatever he likes I guess


----------



## losieloos

Forgot to say congratulations.


----------



## DADAWG

well since bundy has come out of the closet i will too . its true , im a lesbian trapped in a mans body.


----------



## Hollywood72

Congratulations buddy.  I know you're happy


----------



## Four1Thr33

I could kinda tell.....


----------



## Christosterone

I am so happy for you, he sounds lovely


----------



## DF

Congrats BB! You go girl!


----------



## Hardpr

you go girl lmao. cant wait to see you on the ellen show.


----------



## Georgia

Is this for real?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Georgia said:


> Is this for real?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Georgia

WTF..........all those times talking about smashing chicks was just a cover up?


----------



## Flyingdragon

I am upset I was not invited to the wedding....


----------



## 63Vette

I sent chew-able pillows to the lovely couple. I hope they have a LONG and DEEP relationship.

So proud of the lovely grooms.

Whespeckt,
Vette


----------



## Georgia

I'm preparing a hate speech...


----------



## SAD

Every board needs at least one token gay member.  I'm happy to have BB as ours.  Who remembers Jeton from Meso and a little on TID?






















I'll play along with this hilarious hoax.


----------



## Flyingdragon

I am worried about u SAD, y u keeping a census on the gay members on the various forums?



SAD said:


> Every board needs at least one token gay member.  I'm happy to have BB as ours.  Who remembers Jeton from Meso and a little on TID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play along with this hilarious hoax.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SAD said:


> Every board needs at least one token gay member.  I'm happy to have BB as ours.  Who remembers Jeton from Meso and a little on TID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play along with this hilarious hoax.



I remember Jeton... There is another though. Begins with a J. He's a good guy and fucking jacked too. Don't care who he's doing.


----------



## katelly

Utterly cruel but funny as hell


----------



## SAD

Flyingdragon said:


> I am worried about u SAD, y u keeping a census on the gay members on the various forums?



Do you feel threatened?


----------



## cranium85

PillarofBalance said:


> Guys - just letting you all in on something... Brother Bundy, our very own moderator was recently married in NYC to his long time boyfriend Kevin.
> 
> I know this may come as a surprise to you that he is gay, but he is the same Bundy we all know and trust.
> 
> He's off on his honeymoon for a while and we will surely miss him here.  I'm looking forward to his return.
> 
> PoB
> 
> P.S - I see any hate speech and you're done here... No exceptions.



ihis a joke, cuz if it is its not a very nice one.....but if its the bruth them congratz my man


----------



## Bro Bundy

Pp all day


----------



## g0re

Brother Bundy said:


> Pp all day



He back from the honey moon!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Not yet still getting my fill of cock


----------



## Bro Bundy

Be back in a few weeks gonna be hard to sit after this honeymoon god than tildo and his ten inche p


----------



## 69nites

Brother Bundy said:


> Not yet still getting my fill of cock


Is there such a thing as getting your fill of cock?

I know I can't get mine.


----------



## gymrat827

Brother Bundy said:


> Be back in a few weeks gonna be hard to sit after this honeymoon god than tildo and his ten inche p



throw some ice on it#:-S


----------



## Popeye

69nites said:


> Is there such a thing as getting your fill of cock?
> 
> I know I can't get mine.



Didn't mean to like that post..was funny ...but gay if someone liked it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

well im back my ass took a beating..I miss u homo's


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> well im back my ass took a beating..I miss u homo's



Good news!! You missed it though. We had an influx of trolls from 4chan. We were banning people left and right!!! You would have loved it!


----------



## Bro Bundy

I always miss the good stuff


----------



## Yaya

welcome back meatblower


----------



## DF

Welcome back! Give the lovely groom my best.


----------



## dboldouggie

I was at his wedding. It was beautiful, he wore a beautiful white dress


----------



## g0re

dboldouggie said:


> I was at his wedding. It was beautiful, he wore a beautiful white dress



Well that's a sin for him to wear white.  He's not pure.  His flower has been tarnished long long ago-


----------



## HH

Welcome back you butt pirate


----------



## biggerben692000

I'll walk you through everything.....don't trip.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Welcome back brother.  These guys area riot


----------



## gymrat827

HH said:


> Welcome back you butt pirate



x2x buddy..... we mis our pirate


----------



## Bro Bundy

you guys are funny


----------



## muscleink

Con*dragu*lations!


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Guys - just letting you all in on something... Brother Bundy, our very own moderator was recently married in NYC to his long time boyfriend Kevin.
> 
> I know this may come as a surprise to you that he is gay, but he is the same Bundy we all know and trust.
> 
> He's off on his honeymoon for a while and we will surely miss him here.  I'm looking forward to his return.
> 
> PoB
> 
> P.S - I see any hate speech and you're done here... No exceptions.




ummmm.... wat.


----------



## Yaya

I bet dboldougie was his maid of honor


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun

Congratulations?  Funny guys round here


----------



## GreatGunz

*Huh!............,...,,,*


----------



## Spongy

Congrats again Bundy!


----------



## Mythos

Kevin is a weird name for a fluffy chick


----------



## Flyingdragon

Make Putin proud


----------



## HollyWoodCole

It's always nice to see the classics come back.

Congrats BB, is your anus worn out yet?


----------



## Lizard King

Sorry Bundy, can't reply to your PM, that Nazi POB wants 25 posts from me first....


----------



## Bro Bundy

Lizard King said:


> Sorry Bundy, can't reply to your PM, that Nazi POB wants 25 posts from me first....


yooo my bro I miss u ..i hope your good


----------

